# who can redo woodgrain on dash and door pieces



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

im looking for some one to redo the wood grain i seen a bunch of cars that have had it done but i cant get any answers also im not looking for all wood grain i still want the chrome strip going around the outside of the panel im going for a stock look


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

nothing ?


----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

droppen98 said:


> nothing ?


hit up lowtown50


----------



## King of the Burbz (Nov 30, 2011)

ima try 2 post some pics n a fwe days of some stuff ive done.not the best but its ok 4 how i ride.lol


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

want me to do it with paint? or you looking for hydrotransfer?


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

to answer your question, I can redo woodgrain.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

water-transfer is the cheapest


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

orientalmontecarlo said:


> water-transfer is the cheapest


how much does that stuff cost?


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

ProjectMatt said:


> how much does that stuff cost?


down here its really cheap,paid about 120 for 4 plastic dash pieces that were woodgrain and were done in red/cherry woodgrain then paid 80 to switch up to ebony grain...

the best thing about it is that all u need is a smooth part to make it stick and your done,although i have to say it cannot compare with hand painted/airbrushed woodgrain at all.......with water transfer your limted in how detailed the grain and pattern can look as opposed to airbrushing in which you can make every single piece look one of a kind.....


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

id prolly do it by hand for the same price honestly


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

Here are two examples I found. I would do it to look like the first dekalb bike









these other two look like fuzzy brown lines instead of wood


















I dont know if it would look stock to do it by hand but i've been wanting to do this effect so im down to do it cheap lol


----------



## del toro (Aug 13, 2008)

SAMPLE OF MY WORK


----------



## del toro (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## del toro (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## oldpontiac (May 24, 2011)

i bn doing some woodgrain but i dont know how to download here if u want hit me up 479 466 6640


----------



## Kamakazi (Jan 5, 2008)

i can make u real wood inserts for u if u want i can do any wood species, stain and either clear laqaur or colored tint to match ur paint color jus IM me


----------

